# LFS in the Vancouver Area and other discussion places?



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

So I used to lurk around here quite a bit, but moved away and also stepped away from the hobby. Back in the Vancouver area and thinking and starting up the aquarium hobby again. Couple of questions for folks out there. 

Which are the good LFS around now? I am aware of the sponsors for this site and I know King Eds is still around. JL is still there for the salt people. Where else do people go for fish and equipment?

Also, since this forum seems to have died down quite a bit, is there somewhere else that local hobbyists go for discussions now? Like a facebook group or something?
Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

April’s Aquarium, Canadian Aquatics, Aquarium’s West, North American Pet, Main Aquarium (formerly Fraser Aquarium), Petland Poco, Rogers Aquatic, and Fish Addicts to name a few.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Facebook has British Columbia Aquarist.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

A lot of fb groups. Aquariums tropical fish lower mainland 
British Columbia aquaria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

The one's that I frequent and trust would be April's Aquarium, North American Pets, Noah's Pet Ark, Main Aquarium and Canadian Aquatics. Rogers is way out but good. All others I would buy hardware but not livestock to add to an existing tank but that's my personal opinion.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

Is everyone fairly competitive for equipment and tanks?


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

Can strongly recommend Fish Addicts. Great small, family business. Always have quality stock at a good price


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

NewGuy said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Is everyone fairly competitive for equipment and tanks?


J&L Aquatics in Burnaby is hard to beat when it comes to equipment. No freshwater livestock though.


----------



## jsmith11618 (May 23, 2012)

Closest to me is Aquariums West so that is where I get most of my plants and livestock for freshwater.

Supplies I buy the vast majority at J & L as they generally have competitive prices and I can also buy my marine supplies and live stock at the same time.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

My faves are Aprils, Aquariums West, Rogers Aquatics personally. Quality and service is always great at these 3 places. Prices might be a tad higher (lower in some cases)

I was at King Ed's on the weekend looking for decorative rocks. They wanted $20/kg 

I went to Aquariums West and it was $3.99/LB


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

You should do your research before going into any place RE: what you want.

I was at King Ed pets coincidentally and they recommended 3 bags of Ecocomplete for this man who wanted to grow plants it seems. They didn't even suggest getting root tabs. He asked for "hardy" plants. I just had to SMH but I kept my mouth shut because it's not really within my right to tell them how to conduct their business. My opinion? You want your plants to grow and not just exist in a dilapidated state? Then you should get a proper nutrient rich substrate. Dirt with sand cap or a type of aqua soil like ADA Amazonia or Tropica. Lots of different methods out there but not Ecocomplete. It's not cheap either and I'm 100% sure his plants are gonna wither away. When I think about it, maybe this is actually an excellent strategy lol. Quite disappointed really and it makes me wish I had the financial backing one day to open a pet store and set people up for success. I'm not trying to knock on King Ed pets but when you ask for the opinion of someone from any store, it might not be the "best". So all in all, do your research! If you know what you're looking for - King Ed pets has a lot of stuff.

Forgot to answer the original question - everyone already mentioned everything. I really like going to Aprils as she's always treated me so well. Aquariums West and Petland Poco are nice too! King Ed Pets is not bad but not really a super huge fan of the "advice" given there.


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't agree no more with Dou. 

J&L - Production Way Skytrain station 
Great equipment and plants dose price at J&L beside production way skytrain station. 

Aquarium West - Downtown Vancouver
Knowledgable and the most updated stock list with some high class equipments but comes with high price as well. 

April's Aquarium - East Vancouver 
Good services and good quality. She always updated her stock list and the hours of operation on her Facebook and forum. 

Fish Addict - Langley 
Massive selections to choose from. Went there several times but only for visit cause it too far away from my home and I don't want my fish to stay in the plastic bag too long. Worth it to pay a visit even you are not buying fish.

Rogers Aquatic - Surrey
Family run business and sometimes has great discount. Good selections and layout of the store not only limit to fish stocks but also reptiles, birds, dogs, cats.


King Ed Pet - Burnaby 
You have to know what exactly want to buy and know their price on the market before you step into this store. I only went there if they have huge sell and for a quick buy nowadays. (Dragon stones are way too expensive) Google online for the type of the fish and plant you want to buy, I always get opposite negative result on what they suggested to me. So I stopped ask them questions and only trust my own research.

Canadian Aquatics - Richmond & Vancouver 
They have competitive prices on stocks and equipments and sometimes willing to take pre-order as I know. They have good reputation and flexible pickup time as well. From time to the they do have ADA equipment sell as well. Nice people to talk to.

Main Aquarium - Vancouver ?
Their most stocks are gold fish. Their price are not that great compare to other fish store.

Pet Smart - Great Vancouver 
Only pick up some equipments when they have huge discount or have online reservation discount. Sometimes they have great bundle price for the large tank with stand.

Nowadays, I only visit Aquarium West and April's Aquarium for live stocks and Rocks, Equipment from J&L, eBay, Amazon and import from Taiwan or China. Those information is only my personal experience maybe other people have more to share with.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

stan6595 said:


> Fish Addict - Langley Way to many selection stocks. Went there several times but only for visit cause it too far away from my home.


LOL, are you criticizing this place because you think there's too much to choose from?


----------



## stan6595 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sargasso said:


> LOL, are you criticizing this place because you think there's too much to choose from?


LoL, if I sound like that I will apologize. I will rephrase my post a little bit. Actually, this is more a compliment as they always have massive selection to choose from. The only reason I did not buy the stocks from there is because I did not want the fish to suffer stay in the plastic bag around 40 mins while I driving all the way back to my house from Langley. Otherwise I would say it is worth it to pay a visit to Fish Addict even you are not buying any fish ad their lay out is looks like a Mini-Aquarium to me.


----------

